# My Dash has crossed the Rainbow Bridge



## Marie5656 (Dec 27, 2017)

*I just went to check my rat, Dash, in her cage and found her curled up in her house in her forever sleep.  She was 2 years 3 months old.    

*


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 27, 2017)

Sorry


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 27, 2017)

I'm so sorry Marie. Very hard especially during the holiday season,but I'm sure Dash was very happy to see Dot again.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 27, 2017)

I am very sorry Marie.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 27, 2017)

Sorry Marie.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 27, 2017)

Rest peacefully little Dash, Marie I'm sorry to hear your sad news.....hugs.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Dec 27, 2017)

Sorry about Dash, Marie....never easy when our pets leave us.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 27, 2017)

So sorry Marie.  I hate to even think about it.

They're great fun but none of us last forever.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 27, 2017)

Marie - My condolences.

Hoot


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Dec 27, 2017)

My heart goes out to you .


----------



## Smiling Jane (Dec 30, 2017)

RIP Dash. I'm sorry, Marie.


----------



## Granny B. (Dec 31, 2017)

So sorry, Marie.   Adorable pic of Dash.  She lived a good long life.  I love pet rats, have had many over the years, and even went to a rat show once.  They are great pets!  But they sure don't live very long.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 3, 2018)

So very sorry, Marie.


----------

